# convert to electric bike



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Looks like we got another bot


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Time to spam their store's feedback...

😈


----------



## snowdog (Oct 22, 2018)

What is the gearing?


----------

